# Hissing growling, unable to give insuline shot.



## edessajarrue (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in a bind. I agreed to care for a cat who hisses and growls at me. He needs an insuline shot and I've already gotten a little scratched from him lunging and trying to bite me.

I don't know this cat and unfortunately I didn't have the forsight to realize that this cat would not tolerate me and refuse the job. Now the owner is out of town and I'm not sure what to do. 

I do have the vets name. Maybe I need to try and capture the cat and board it for the rest of the week at the vets? I'm still worried that I'm going to get bitten, he does NOT like me at all.

How would I even catch this cat? He hides under a big bed and growl/snorts at me.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,

-edessajarrue


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

have you talked to the owner?

that would be my first suggestion. Is the cat in your home or its own?

If you can't get a hold of the owner, definately call the vet and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

My hubby's cat gets insulin shots twice a day and random blood tests by pricking his ears but luckily he is very tolerant of it and just sits there without being held down.

I would normally suggest that if you can grab the cat by the scruff to wrap a thick towel around its paws and head, loosely mind you so he can still breathe but tight enough he can't get at you. But some cats just don't tolerate needles. I've witnessed more then one time where it took three people to hold down the cat and then another to actually give the cat its needle.

But with him growling and hiding away as he is as well as not being your cat so he may not know you or trust you (not sure on your relationship with him) I do strongly suggest if you can catch him to bring him into the vets and they can give him his shots, its up to you if you want to board him there or bring him in every time he needs it done. Not sure about the charge of it. 

I've had some lovely damage done to my hands from holding down cats who don't want needles (yup I was one of those three people) and the towel trick doesn't always work they get out from wiggling around and when they catch you they don't plan on letting you go so easily. I now have permanent nerve damage in certain parts of my hands and have had some horrible infections from the bites and scratches.


----------



## edessajarrue (Mar 11, 2008)

The issue is catching him - he's a BIG FAT cat. I have employed my sister for tomorrow evening, but I think I need to talk with the vet and then the owner first before deciding to bring him in for the vet. I would board him because my sister will help once, but not for more than that.

The owner did say that the vet said if it didn't have shots that it would lose weight and be put back health-wise, but I'm unwilling to put myself in danger.

I plan on an ambush tonight - getting him from above by laying on the bed and putting the food just far enough out that he has to scoot out and then grabbing him by the scruff long enough to inject. I'm hoping that my leather gloves will be enough protection. 

I feel really bad about all this, but none of her other friends would even try. This is a friend of a friend and I didn't realize just how psycho he was. So hopefully the ambush will work, if it doesn't then the cat is gonna be out of luck. I have two cats of my own and adore cats - but psycho cat is just a wee bit too much.

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Does he come out to eat? If so, I would try giving him the shot while he's occupied with his food. That's how my friend used to give her cat insulin. Otherwise, I would definitely call the owner and see what he/she suggests. Maybe they have a trick that works with their cat.


----------



## edessajarrue (Mar 11, 2008)

He came out to eat, growling the whole time. I made the mistake of trying to scoot her other big fat cat out of the way and scared the diabetic cat - it was all over there, he wasn't going to come out for anything, even more treats.

I'm hoping tonight I'll be successful. The cat likes his owner and one of her friends, but no one else. I'm afraid that everyone else would have the same issue as me. 

We'll see what goes down. It's not going to be pretty I suspect. The fact of the matter is that this woman knows how rotten this cat is to other people and thought someone could manage it - how wrong she is. Her baby is going to end up boarding at a vets office the next time she wants a vacation. 

I'm not even sure if I'll be able to capture him to take him to the vets - Having to pay for a hospital stay and surgery to treat a cat-bite infection would be pretty darn inconvenient for her as well. I'm a bit peeved since this cat has already lashed out and given me a small bite scratch. I want to help but not at the above expense.

*sigh* I had a psycho cat many years ago - and this fat cat is more psycho than she ever was.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

To catch him you can always try placing the food into his carrier or with gloves on (thick ones) and even a towel for added protection to toss over his head to calm him down some so you can grab him. Two people are always better then one with cats like this. 

He does need his insulin just like diabetic people need it and if they don't get it things can go bad to what degree of bad depeneds on the cat. Bosco (the hubby's cat) was in the high 20's one night when he forgot to give him his shot. Not good for the cat at all its alot of stress to their insides and certainly makes them feel awful.

If all else fails you can always turn him into a purrito to give him his shot. :lol:


----------



## edessajarrue (Mar 11, 2008)

"If all else fails you can always turn him into a purrito to give him his shot. :lol: "


LOL!! Purrito - Very cute! The issue is getting him in the open where I can grab his scruff.

I want to help this cat, I really do - hopefully he'll be hungry tonight and I can give him that shot without too much of a mishap. 

I'


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love the Purrito! :lol: (if you can catch the cat at all!  )

I do hope you can give him the shot. Be sure to protect your hands and arms.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We medicated a feral cat for a couple months. Had to give her a shot once a day. It took two people. One to capture and hold - we first talked to her (she could feel the calm in your energy) then put a big towel over her (back area) to hold her. Then the second person would give the shot. 

There is confidence in numbers. It helps to have a second person there stratigising. After awhile they get use to it and figure out your not there to hurt them. 

Do you have friends who TNR? They are more use to handling frightened cats. Wouldnt hurt to call the vet either. I think a vet would have good tips on how to achieve this too. I wish you luck.


----------

